

Spam Suspect Uses Google Docs; FBI Happy - rooshdi
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/cloud-warrant/

======
xox
Note to self: starting developing online collaborative planning tool for
criminal activity that can be guaranteed secure from search warrants. High
monetization potential.

~~~
vtail
Remove the word 'criminal' above - and people living in non-democratic
countries, such as Iran, Uzbekistan, Russia, China etc. will be very grateful
to you.

~~~
madtantric
Russia and Iran have democratically elected presidents. How is that non-
democratic?. Democracy does not mean "complying to US dictates". Fully agree
with the overall point though.

~~~
_delirium
I could be misremembering, but I thought there was some pretty big hubbub over
Iran's election!

~~~
Super_Jambo
Where as recent US elections have been almost entirely hubbub free. (I agree
there is a difference in extremity)

------
MichaelGG
Is anyone aware of any such services that actually allow encryption that _you_
control? I.e., keyed off a password you provide?

~~~
gloob
That wouldn't be controlling the encryption; that would be giving whoever runs
the webserver your data and a key and hoping that they actually use the
latter. Controlling encryption means you do the encryption.

Edit: Provided I'm understanding you correctly, of course. I might not have.

~~~
tomjen3
I think you miss understand him - the encryption would happen entirely on your
side.

That way if a warrant was presented, all they would have would be a bunch of
unreadable files.

------
piguy314
Other than the warrant being furnished "under seal" everything here seems to
be above board.

